# Looking for prebuilt 415$ for gaming



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know this is the building forum but I didn't know where else to post this. Please move this to an appropriate forum if this isn't it.

So I have a budget of $415 and I'm looking for a desktop for gaming. I know 415 is kinda low but I'm not really looking to play any high end stuff, mostly WoW, hl2 source based games, maybe dawn of war 2. I'm no good with building computers so I want one already put together. I got a copy of windows 7 already so if it's cheaper to get a rig without it I can do that. 

Any ideas?


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

I should mention that I have been using a dell inspiron 1545 and for the most part it works pretty good I just want to get a bit better FPS. 

BTW If anyone knows of a decent laptop for around 415 that would be cool too.


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

Honestly your gonna get ripped off buying pre-built. The PSU prebuilt comps come with is usually bottom of the line which limits upgrading your video card. 

I doubt you could find a laptop with a decent vid card in it for $415. You can find laptops themselves for around $400 now but I haven't seen any models w/ a vid card that would play even basic stuff. 

Chick out this thread and look at the AMD or intel $500 list. Its a bit over your price range but if you use parts from the list you'll end up with a rig you could upgrade down the road much easier than gutting a preconfigured one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Prebuilts in that price range are generally pretty bad and really not meant to last mom & pop type stuff where it only runs an hour or so a day, when you start using it to game for several hours at a time they don't last long at all, as stated above there is no overhead built into them to add a video card and if they do come with one it will be small step over integrated, have one on the bench now, 14 month old HP Phenom Quad core, 3gig ram someone added a 9400GT, power supply went and took the motherboard and looks like 2 sticks of ram with it, 2 months out of warranty, cost new $435.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

So I configured this at cyberpowerpc. It doesn't have a monitor or windows but that's somethin I can get myself in a little while.

Case: Raidmax Typhoon Gaming Mid-Tower Case with See-Thur Side Panel [-11]
Internal USB Extension Module: None
Neon Light Upgrade: 12in (Blue Color) Cold Cathode Neon Light [+10]
Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default case fans
Noise Reduction Technology: None
CPU: AMD Athlon™II X2 245 Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology [-10]
Freebies: None
Cooling Fan: Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Enhanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)
Motherboard: Asus M4A78L-M AMD 760G Chipset DDR2/1066 mATX w/ Integrated ATI Radeon HD3000 Video, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB2.0, SATA RAID, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI
Motherboard Expansion Card: None
Memory: 2GB (1GBx2) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand)
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 4350 512MB DDR2 PCI-Express DVI-I & TVO (Major Brand Powered by ATI)
Video Card 2: None
Video Card 3: None
Dedicated PHYSX Card: None
Free Game: None
Multiple Video Card Settings: Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors
Power Supply Upgrade: 450 Watts Standard Case Power Supply
Hard Drive: 500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD (Single Hard Drive)
Data Hard Drive: None
Hard Drive Cooling Fan: None
External Hard Drive (USB3.0/2.0/eSATA): None
USB Flash Drive: None
Optical Drive: 16X DVD ROM [-8] (BLACK COLOR)
Optical Drive 2: None
Sound: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
LCD Monitor: None
2nd Monitor: None
Speakers: 600Watts PMPO Subwoofer Stereo Speakers
Network: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
Modem: None
Mega Notebook/Netbook/Server Bundle: None
Keyboard: Xtreme Gear (Black Color) Multimedia/Internet USB Keyboard
Mouse: XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse
Gaming Gear: None
Extra Thermal Display: None
Wireless 802.11B/G Network Card: None
External Wireless Network Card: None
Wireless 802.11 B/G/N Access Point: None
Bluetooth: None
Flash Media Reader/Writer: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)
Video Camera: None
Headset: None
Printer: None
Cable: None
Power Protection: None
IEEE1394 Card: None
USB Port: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
Floppy: None
Operating System: None - FORMAT HARD DRIVE ONLY
Media Center Remote Control & TV Tuner: None
Office Suite: None
Ultra Care Option: None
Service: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
Rush Service: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

450 watt is adequate - but only adequate for a PSU

How much is that build from cyberpowerPC?


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

$410.00 USD Should I get a better power supply?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes Raidmax PSU's are junk.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright in order to afford a better PSU I changed the

Cooling Fan: Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Enhanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)

to

FAN:AMD ATHLON64 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK

to go from

Power Supply Upgrade: 450 Watts Standard Case Power Supply

to 

POWERSUPPLY:500 Watts Power Supplies [+22] (WIN-500XSPX APEVIA 500W JAVA Power Supply-Black)

Will this make much a difference?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Look for power supplies by Corsair or Seasonic, OCZ if neither are available. Apevia PSU's are just as bad as raidmax ones.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

What about a 
600 Watts Power Supplies XtremeGear SLI/CrossFireX Ready Power Supply?


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok after doing some reading I heard that the video card I was looking at really wasn't for gaming. So I made some changes to the build took off the keyboard and mouse and speakers to save a little more $$ ( I'm not gonna have a copy of windows or a monitor right off the bat anyways ). So tell me how it looks guys.


CD:16X DVD ROM [-8] (BLACK COLOR)

CAS:Raidmax Typhoon Gaming Mid-Tower Case with See-Thur Side Panel [-11]

CS_FANefault case fans

CPU:AMD Athlon™II X2 245 Dual-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology [-10]

FAN:AMD ATHLON64 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK [-20]

HDD:500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD (Single Hard Drive)

MULTIVIEW:Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors

MOTHERBOARD:Asus M4A78L-M AMD 760G Chipset DDR2/1066 mATX w/ Integrated ATI Radeon HD3000 Video, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB2.0, SATA RAID, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI

MEMORY:2GB (1GBx2) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand)

NETWORK:Onboard Gigabit LAN Network

OS:None - FORMAT HARD DRIVE ONLY

POWERSUPPLY:600 Watts Power Supplies [+26] (XtremeGear SLI/CrossFireX Ready Power Supply)

SERVICE:STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT

SOUND:HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO

USB:Built-in USB 2.0 Ports

VIDEO:ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB DDR2 16X PCIe Video Card [+17] (Major Brand Powered by ATI)

_PRICE+408)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I gotta tell you it's all bottom of the barrel components, and the 5450 is not much of and gaming card, the power supply is still not good. midrange gaming cards start in the x6xx series for ATI(4650,5650) 9500 & up, GTS240 & up for Nvidia, a quality psu to power them will be about $70.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

But would it run World of Warcraft and Half life 2 well?


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

katchison02 said:


> But would it run World of Warcraft and Half life 2 well?


It'd prob run both of those but it wont blow them away either


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

For 415$ , you aren't going to get a very good pc flat out. this is best I could come up with

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6076512&CatId=1889

And then get this gpu and power supply

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair 550w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127483R

It's not a great pc , but it's WAYY better then what your putting together on cyberpowerpc. At least the psu and gpu will be better.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't afford that. Could I get the PSU and the GPU as upgrades to the cyberpower pc later? Or are they not compatible?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The pc is under 415$ and if you mail in the rebates it's even less. The cyber power pc is junk and nobody here is going to recommend you buy it.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with emosun. Its your money though. Just don't expect it to survive long with that kind of hardware mixed together.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, with shipping and everything I know I won't be able to afford both parts right away. Should I get the PSU first then the GPU?


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

I mean if I do get the gear recommended by emosun will I be able to play wow with it for a while before upgrading it? Once I get an OS and a monitor I mean. 

I probably can't install that GPU without the other PSU right?

So should I just get the tower and the PSU?


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

What do you guys think of this machine? I can't really find much information on the video card but everything else looks pretty good. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5722406&Sku=S445-10058


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That machine has a junk power supply and no video card at all.

I would just get the previously mentioned machine with the power supply and save up for the gpu , or simply get a cheaper gpu like a gt220.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## katchison02 (Oct 2, 2009)

So this card then? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814134089&cm_re=gt220-_-14-134-089-_-Product


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That would work


----------

